# Newish!



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure how to take your introduction. I think you may find that there is always a chance that one reaps what they sow. Your introduction may rub a few folks here the wrong way.

That said, Welcome to the forum!! You will find lots a great fun and information here.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

welcome to the forum, and this is one of the tamest Horse forums out there.. some of the others are MUCH worse, a lot of people mix up bluntness and witchiness, most of the people I have met here have been more than nice and helpful, usually the witchiness comes from people posting stuff asking for help and then telling everyone basically to stuff it when they respond, usually doesn't sit well with people


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello and welcome! I read your thread about North, and hope you're continuing to work through his training hiccup ok. Don't worry about the odd negative post. Mostly members are very helpful and I personally get a lot out of the forum. Of course, the international flavour can cause some confusion at times as terms and practices vary so much in the english-speaking world.

If you want to post photos, try loading them onto photobucket and then you put the link in your post. I for one would like to see North - and for some reason the forum site doesn't let me access anyone's barns (not even my own) :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emilyrobertsred (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Allison  By the posts I mean I'd seen a couple on a various threads, and they seemed quite rude, and other members had replied saying that they were too.

Thanks gingerscout, Ive seen tons of positive and helpful posts whilst I've been browsing, I think my first impressions were more because of what I'd seen/heard about the site before coming to it.

Hi Bondre! I am, I'm managing to get to the farm more often, more because my fiancé has dropped a few shifts so is down to 55 hours a week instead of 70, meaning we have more time to get up for me to work with him  That seemed to be the case in some of the ones I saw, there seems to be a good many different nationalities here. Ah okay, I've just created an account after reading this so will give it a go on this thread!


----------



## Emilyrobertsred (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm terrible at picking my favourites so there's a few


----------



## Emilyrobertsred (Aug 7, 2014)

Bondre said:


> I for one would like to see North - and for some reason the forum site doesn't let me access anyone's barns (not even my own) :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There you go


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

He is so beautiful!! OTTB you said? I'd like to get one and train it in the future, for western purposes. 

Welcome to the Forum, Emily! You'll find negative and positive everywhere, occasionally on here but the majority is very encouraging. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emilyrobertsred (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah he is, and that would be great! I took him on from the racing stables I used to work at, he'd had his tendons fired and when he got another injury on his leg they retired him from racing 

I've found most encouraging looking at more threads, I think it was just initially


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

Lovely horse! And he's in gorgeous condition. I love his neck and shoulder (not forgetting his cool tb face of course!).

If he retired at 10 from hurdling, does that mean he was pretty good at it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emilyrobertsred (Aug 7, 2014)

Bondre said:


> Lovely horse! And he's in gorgeous condition. I love his neck and shoulder (not forgetting his cool tb face of course!).
> 
> If he retired at 10 from hurdling, does that mean he was pretty good at it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! It's good to hear that, I've been worrying that he's a little bit over weight :neutral: 

No he never got better than 4th! So I can't understand why they took so long to retire him :think:


----------

